# Returning Lost Property



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Many times i have returned lost property. It has cost me time and money. Mostly in driving and time lost. 5 i phones and 1 samsung android and 3 wallets. One time a guy came to my house. All in all 8+ items and not once a reward. I dont feel so generous anymore to waste petrol and time. What should one do? Ask for money to drive to them (when suitable to both parties) drop at concord ( costs time and 3 bucks petrol). Thoughts?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't do anything! Do not waste your time returning them to pax.
Take items home then respond to Uber/Lyft and say you'll gladly ship the items. They'll give you shipping label and also refund you any money you spend on shipping supplies.
Dropping off at UPS store doesn't waste as much time.

Oh yeah, turn phones off so they don't show up at your house.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Uber needs a better system for returning items. Sorry, I have no advice for you, but do have another lousy experience. Pax and girlfriend were a bit tipsy and she left her phone in my car. I discovered it just as the locked door to his apartment bldg slammed shut.

Called "support" (ha!) and was given some line about receiving an email with return instructions "within 24 - 48 hours." Huh? Responded that I was standing next to door with phone in hand snd "support" should just call pax. Nope, they won't do that, but I could take it to a green light center - 40 mile round trip. Perhaps palatable if Uber would pay higher rate for trip.

But my primary concern was for the young lady. I'd freak if I woke up without my phone. And we're a vacation destination; who's to know that she's not flying out the next day. JUST CALL THE GUY! Nope.

I ended up finding pax by searching electronic directory for his first name at lobby door. They came right down and I received a nice tip.

Uber needs to figure out a better system. Ridiculous that I was in the parking lot, mere seconds after the drop off with her phone in hand. And "support" would send me an email day(s) later.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I put it on silent and keep driving. A car load of "Bros" drove all over town using the find my iPhone app on another Bros phone. Took them four hours to find me... Proudest moment driving so far.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Boondog1 said:


> Many times i have returned lost property. It has cost me time and money. Mostly in driving and time lost. 5 i phones and 1 samsung android and 3 wallets. One time a guy came to my house. All in all 8+ items and not once a reward. I dont feel so generous anymore to waste petrol and time. What should one do? Ask for money to drive to them (when suitable to both parties) drop at concord ( costs time and 3 bucks petrol). Thoughts?


Had it happen this weekend - over-intoxicated passenger left her iPhone in my car. I found it when I got home, reported it, and went to bed about 6am. When I woke up at 2pm, there were a half-dozen missed calls from her, two voicemails, and two text messages on my phone about how she needed her phone back. I drove over to her house before I started my Uber driving, gave her back the iPhone, and she couldn't be bothered to offer me anything - a buck or two, a cup of coffee, a soda... nothing.

I feel like I'm wasting my time and fuel returning lost items to a bunch of ingrates!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Happened twice and never again. They can come to me or in the mail they go.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh yeah, turn phones off so they don't show up at your house.


I made this mistake once. Plugged in the lost phone to charge it and went to bed. Woke up to an obnoxious, sonar sounding pinging after a late night driving. Guy was waiting outside my house already. At least he was sane and chill. It could have been way worse, so that was the end of that.

I mainly drive nights so what I did was a get a $5 tiny but powerful flashlight that I use to scan the backseat & floor quickly after the pax exits. Helps quickly scan for lost items or messes left by the last passenger since I don't have a button for the rear dome light in reach.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had a pax leave a cell and we arranged to meet a few days later. Told him where I would be and he was there when I arrived. No headache at all.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Perhaps tipping is different down under. I have received a tip for every item I have returned to passengers except one time. I've gotten $20 tips for every phone I've returned except one where I got a $5 tip (and that guy apologized for not giving more). Yes returning items can be a pain, but do it on your schedule not theirs.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I think American feel entitled and expect it to be returned sooner rather than later.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only had two phones left in my car and I was able to get them back to the owners before going too far from the drop-off. One gave me a $20 tip. The other one didn't even realize she'd lost her phone.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Phone rings at 6:30 the following morning. "hello this is mcdouche. You have my shyt in your car" "what was left behind?" "Lists off things" I stall as I'm walking out to my car half awake and opens the back door "do you see my shyt in your car?" At this point I'm getting annoyed. "Nope I don't see any of your shyt in the car." As I'm looking at some kids sun glasses that I knew have been there for at least a week before his ride.

"What do you mean you don't see my shyt. There should be a wallet in there since I purposely left it there. Check the cup holder in the middle."

Sure enough, completely empty wallet is found after I pull down the middle arm rest. 

I tell mcdouch that it's empty and that I had lots of other pax after him that probably found it and to keep an eye on his cc accounts and asked if he wanted it back.

"I'm going to contact my lawyer for theft" and he hangs up.

Three months have passed. Not a peep from him or uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not know what happens in Australia, but in the U.S. of A., if you take it to the police station, they give you a receipt. I take all lost and found there and get a receipt. I tell the customer to go to the police and get it.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I've had to deal with the lost item issue as a driver and recently as a passenger. 

I've only had to deal with lost items 3 times as a driver, and got compensated for one return so my ratio's a little better than most drivers'.

As a passenger, once I realized I'd left my TNC phone in the back of a car on the way to work, I offered cash up front to the driver once I reached him and let him know there might be a phone in the back seat.

Yeah, that mistake of mine cost me my last $15 in cash, but that $15 allowed me to recover a $200 phone with my data on it. Good deal. 

An alternative that might work is when a passenger calls a driver, the passenger asks for a nearby address to the driver, and drops a pin at that address and requests a ride with the destination being a meeting place. The driver gets the ping, accepts it, drives to the spot, and starts the trip so that the drive to the meeting place is compensated.

Uber could automate this process by allowing support staff to initiate an UberRush delivery request at the driver's location, with a destination being set by the passenger seeking to recover a forgotten item. The fare might not measure up to a surge ride on the passenger plaforms, but it usually pays better than UberX base in most markets. 

Alternatively, a Square reader or Venmo/PayPal account could be used to transfer some compensation for the driver's time and operating costs. 

The tl;dr take away that passengers should get from this is: You're a lot more likely to get your phone or other missing items back if you're able and willing to compensate the driver for the time & mileage necessary to drive your phone back to you. Expecting the service for free is essentially demanding labor without compensation.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's easier to throw a lost phone out the window and "never find it"


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I have had a woman forget her car keys in my car once. She had friends in DMZ that looked up my license plate and and then my home address and gave it to the woman. Is that even legal?
I have another one who's little kid left a stuffed animal in my car. They were asking me to mail it to them. I feel bad about not getting the stuffed animal back to the little kid but I remember this family. It was a family of 5 and I helped load all of their suitcases into the trunk of my car as I pick them up from the airport. Then when I took them to their house I unloaded all of their suitcases. No tip from the cheap bastards.
Paying $5 on postage as well as the pain in the butt of going to the post office and filling getting the package ready is not appealing to do on a $7 trip.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Phone rings at 6:30 the following morning. "hello this is mcdouche. You have my shyt in your car" "what was left behind?" "Lists off things" I stall as I'm walking out to my car half awake and opens the back door "do you see my shyt in your car?" At this point I'm getting annoyed. "Nope I don't see any of your shyt in the car." As I'm looking at some kids sun glasses that I knew have been there for at least a week before his ride.
> 
> "What do you mean you don't see my shyt. There should be a wallet in there since I purposely left it there. Check the cup holder in the middle."
> 
> ...


Omg... is that a real story?

Returning items. Don't answer phone unless you want to deal with it. If you DO want to deal with it, offer 2 options. A) order you as an Uber back to her address. 
B) offer to drop it off at your local police station.

If the pax says B, wait until you are the farthest away from her you think you will be during your shift, spend 5 minutes turning cell phone in, take pleasure knowing that the pax will have a better understanding what it is like putting dead miles and time on their car.

If A, either tell pax you are on a trip and will call them after you drop off current/fake pax and then drive far away OR accept if you are in a surge. Simple

Also, I've returned items when I discovered them like less then a mile away or if the pax was really cool, but I've realized people don't always tip on a returned item and won't take the risk anymore at jeopardizing my earnings.

Also, just realized I used "her" instead of "their" when referring to pax losing something. It is usually women


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Omg... is that a real story?
> 
> Returning items. Don't answer phone unless you want to deal with it. If you DO want to deal with it, offer 2 options. A) order you as an Uber back to her address.
> B) offer to drop it off at your local police station.
> ...


Even taking items to the police station is a pain in the butt i dont samt to deal.sith.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I have another one who's little kid left a stuffed animal in my car. They were asking me to mail it to them.
> Paying $5 on postage as well as the pain in the butt of going to the post office and filling getting the package ready is not appealing to do on a $7 trip.


Dude as a father I think this is a jerk move. Maybe because I know how attached kids can get to a certain stuffed animal.
Uber will pay postage.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you admit to having possession, you are responsible for its care. (In California, anyway). If I leave my wallet in your car with a million bux in it, and I contact you and you admit to having the wallet, and when I get it back the million bux is missing ... I can sue you for the million bux. Possession creates a 'bailment', a responsibility.

THE MINUTE I hear a phone ringing in the back seat - I drop it in the nearest mail box. "I never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it."
Purses, wallets, clothing ... same thing. IN the mail box; "Never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it."

If you take it to a police station they will ID you, and it can be proven that you had possession. And, the cop can say something like, "Did you search the purse? Did you know there is a gram of cocaine in it? Did you know that strictly legally speaking - you are in possession of a gram of coke? Before you answer my questions I need to tell you that you have the right to remain silent, you have the right ..."

In the mail box.


Keep it simple. Keep driving. We don't make money taking care of other people's crap.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude as a father I think this is a jerk move. Maybe because I know how attached kids can get to a certain stuffed animal.
> Uber will pay postage.


Ok, I'll send the damn thing back. Just think how happy she'll be now that she's accepted that it's gone forever already.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude as a father I think this is a jerk move. Maybe because I know how attached kids can get to a certain stuffed animal.
> Uber will pay postage.


And, as a father, I think this is an opportunity to teach.
Children learn. That's what they do. ALL the time, they learn. Sponges.

Other people are not on this planet to take care of someone else's child's stuff. 
Tough lesson.
In the mailbox.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

After getting burned a few times on returning people's junk, I learned to scan the backseat when they get out. Keep a flashlight on me driving at night just for this. I've saved at least a dozen hassles or lost phones/purses just by looking in the back as they get out. Make it routine, and this problem mostly goes away.

I did miss one that got under my seat, and luckily the pax contacted me and met me at my day job so it was no hassle.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't do anything! Do not waste your time returning them to pax.
> Take items home then respond to Uber/Lyft and say you'll gladly ship the items. They'll give you shipping label and also refund you any money you spend on shipping supplies.
> Dropping off at UPS store doesn't waste as much time.
> 
> Oh yeah, turn phones off so they don't show up at your house.


Do they really provide shipping labels? That would be really nice. I've too many times driven a very far distance.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

they do. And they also told me to send them a picture of receipt of any shipping materials I had to buy and they would reimburse me.
They take good care of their pax.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Toss all traceable items out the window and sell the rest.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> If you admit to having possession, you are responsible for its care. (In California, anyway). If I leave my wallet in your car with a million bux in it, and I contact you and you admit to having the wallet, and when I get it back the million bux is missing ... I can sue you for the million bux. Possession creates a 'bailment', a responsibility.
> 
> THE MINUTE I hear a phone ringing in the back seat - I drop it in the nearest mail box. "I never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it."
> Purses, wallets, clothing ... same thing. IN the mail box; "Never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it."
> ...


You are 100% correct! But why put it in a mail box?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You are 100% correct! But why put it in a mail box?


If you leave it on, pax will trace it to mailbox. Then theyll camp out there and wait for mailman at 8am. That's pretty funny

If you turn it off, mailman will get it, turn it on, and it will begin beeping like crazy from the "lost my phone" app looking for it.
That's also pretty funny.
But in both cases pax will get their phone back.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Also, just realized I used "her" instead of "their" when referring to pax losing something. It is usually women


 Not always... I've had 2 phones a wallet set of keys and a new expensive vape left in my car... all 5 were men, I got tipped on all but the keys, and key guy was a real butthead.. the wallet guy gave me $120. And he got in touch with me right after I dropped him... wish they were all so generous !


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you leave it on, pax will trace it to mailbox. Then theyll camp out there and wait for mailman at 8am. That's pretty funny
> 
> If you turn it off, mailman will get it, turn it on, and it will begin beeping like crazy from the "lost my phone" app looking for it.
> That's also pretty funny.
> But in both cases pax will get their phone back.


But there may be video of you dropping it in the mailbox. In which case there would be evidence that you put it there


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

ratethis said:


> Not always... I've had 2 phones a wallet set of keys and a new expensive vape left in my car... all 5 were men, I got tipped on all but the keys, and key guy was a real butthead.. the wallet guy gave me $120. And he got in touch with me right after I dropped him... wish they were all so generous !


Expensive vape? Lol. You seem to have caught a lucky draw of actual human beings. A lady who left her fake louis vitton purse in my car didnt even say thank you. She just said "omg, I thought I lost it for good" and walked away. **** outta here with that man.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Expensive vape? Lol. You seem to have caught a lucky draw of actual human beings. A lady who left her fake louis vitton purse in my car didnt even say thank you. She just said "omg, I thought I lost it for good" and walked away. &%[email protected]!* outta here with that man.


Ughh sorry about that, that's just rude behavior...
Yes he was excited about it.. " I just bought that vape it was expensive " it was a regular $20-30 vape nothing special but he tipped me $20 to bring it back.

Now Someone tipped me (not on purpose) with a vape from Benny's Farm (cannabis concierge) honey flavored... they didn't ask for it back...

Yeah just hope my luck continues


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> But there may be video of you dropping it in the mailbox. In which case there would be evidence that you put it there


I really doubt anyone is going to pull tape and search for hours and hours of footage to the moment that it was dropped in the mailbox. 
They barely do that stuff for murders and rapes.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Why is anyone returning items for free in hopes that a tip will be given? If they call about it there is a value associated with it. Let them call. Make them identify the trip, ie where did you pick them up at and where was the drop off. Inform them that your policy is to drop it off at the police station close to your house. In reality pick a station as far away from them as reasonable. Tell them you would love to personally return it but your financial situation dictates that you have to always be working. This puts the ball in their court to offer compensation. They offer $5 tell them today is a really good day for you and you would be losing out on $20-30 or whatever amount by taking the time and fuel to deliver the item that they left in your car.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Ok, I'll send the damn thing back. Just think how happy she'll be now that she's accepted that it's gone forever already.


I'd rather you toss a cell out the window then not mail the kid his/her stuffed animal. Can't tell you how many "replacements" i've bought. Good move.



AuxCordBoston said:


> You are 100% correct! But why put it in a mail box?


I think That's what he calls the trash can... I'm sure he so worried about being sued he'd never say or post as much.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> If you admit to having possession, you are responsible for its care. (In California, anyway). If I leave my wallet in your car with a million bux in it, and I contact you and you admit to having the wallet, and when I get it back the million bux is missing ... I can sue you for the million bux. Possession creates a 'bailment', a responsibility.
> 
> THE MINUTE I hear a phone ringing in the back seat - I drop it in the nearest mail box. "I never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it."
> Purses, wallets, clothing ... same thing. IN the mail box; "Never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it."
> ...


Well, California is known for having stupid laws.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Phone rings at 6:30 the following morning. "hello this is mcdouche. You have my shyt in your car" "what was left behind?" "Lists off things" I stall as I'm walking out to my car half awake and opens the back door "do you see my shyt in your car?" At this point I'm getting annoyed. "Nope I don't see any of your shyt in the car." As I'm looking at some kids sun glasses that I knew have been there for at least a week before his ride.
> 
> "What do you mean you don't see my shyt. There should be a wallet in there since I purposely left it there. Check the cup holder in the middle."


He purposely left his wallet? I would call that a gift!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I have had a woman forget her car keys in my car once. She had friends in DMZ that looked up my license plate and and then my home address and gave it to the woman. Is that even legal?


In Florida, that is illegal. Her DMZ friends could lose their jobs.

It would be nice to have a lead-lined box in which to throw iPhones in order to avoid the Find My Phone app.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Power button is easier and weighs a lot less.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I had someone lose a phone in my car once. I woke up the next day to like 5 missed calls. Called the girl back and she says I think I left my phone in your car can you look? I went outside and looked but it wasn't in there. She says do you live on blah blah street? She says she tracked the phone and that was the last location. I remembered dropping two guys off on the same street right after her. I remembered the guy's name and found the drop off address in my trip history. I said no, but I dropped off (Pax name) at (address) right after you, maybe he has it. Never heard from her again. I wonder if she contacted Uber and they tried to reach out to the guy. Guess I'll never know. I was definitely relieved that I wasn't deemed responsible for her possibly stolen phone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you leave it on, pax will trace it to mailbox. Then theyll camp out there and wait for mailman at 8am. That's pretty funny
> 
> If you turn it off, mailman will get it, turn it on, and it will begin beeping like crazy from the "lost my phone" app looking for it.
> That's also pretty funny.
> But in both cases pax will get their phone back.


Yup,
I have walked away from a mail box that is just RINNGING, AND RINGING, AND ... MUSICAL TONES, AND HONKS AND ... bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> what I did was a get a $5 tiny but powerful flashlight that I use to scan the backseat & floor quickly after the pax exits. Helps quickly scan for lost items or messes left by the last passenger since I don't have a button for the rear dome light in reach.





swingset said:


> I learned to scan the backseat when they get out. Keep a flashlight on me driving at night just for this.y.


We shouldn't have to waste our money on a flashlight and twist our back all awkwardly or get out to search the back seat each time. To maximize earnings, we need passengers out of the vehicle as quickly as possible so that we can move on to the next trip.

If you find an item left behind, do not put your life on hold or deliver it under any circumstance. Drop it off at the nearest police station/green light hub or arrange for the passenger to come to *you* at *your* earliest convenience.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

_Hey Siri (or Alexa if you are so inclined): Find closest police station.
_
Drop there and get a receipt.

Done&Done

Simpler done is glance in backseat after EVERY rider has gotten out. I've caught over a half dozen phones and a few bags this way.

Forgot to do this a couple times and both riders caught me before I was very far away, by calling their phones. On this past 4th a guy had slid his $200 pair of sunglasses down in between the seat belts and I could not see them when I glanced back. He rung me up within a minute and got them back straight away.


----------



## Démian (Jul 6, 2017)

I offer to ship or drop off at the hub in a few days the next time I'm nearby. Or if they want me to make a special trip right now, they can request a trip from [my apx location] to them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Boondog1 said:


> Many times i have returned lost property. It has cost me time and money. Mostly in driving and time lost. 5 i phones and 1 samsung android and 3 wallets. One time a guy came to my house. All in all 8+ items and not once a reward. I dont feel so generous anymore to waste petrol and time. What should one do? Ask for money to drive to them (when suitable to both parties) drop at concord ( costs time and 3 bucks petrol). Thoughts?


Have had the same exact experience returning lost items. Hours of dead miles & time.

Not one tip.

Now I refuse to be "used" in this manner! Because I live relatively close to the hub, I ignore phone calls, messages & return the item there.

And gladly accept the one * rating & negative reports.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> In Florida, that is illegal. Her DMZ friends could lose their jobs.
> 
> It would be nice to have a lead-lined box in which to throw iPhones in order to avoid the Find My Phone app.


There are bodies of water. Lakes, rivers, oceans.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Boondog1 said:


> Many times i have returned lost property. It has cost me time and money. Mostly in driving and time lost. 5 i phones and 1 samsung android and 3 wallets. One time a guy came to my house. All in all 8+ items and not once a reward. I dont feel so generous anymore to waste petrol and time. What should one do? Ask for money to drive to them (when suitable to both parties) drop at concord ( costs time and 3 bucks petrol). Thoughts?


From my experience, when I drove and returned something, the rider was grateful and tipped me very reasonably for items returned. I made every effort to return the item to them because they tipped me for getting them to their destination.

Some drivers, in the past, have suggested returning items in the car to the police. Others have suggested throwing them in the trash.


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> I think American feel entitled and expect it to be returned sooner rather than later.


Yes!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Boondog1 said:


> Many times i have returned lost property. It has cost me time and money. Mostly in driving and time lost. 5 i phones and 1 samsung android and 3 wallets. One time a guy came to my house. All in all 8+ items and not once a reward. I dont feel so generous anymore to waste petrol and time. What should one do? Ask for money to drive to them (when suitable to both parties) drop at concord ( costs time and 3 bucks petrol). Thoughts?


Phones : police station lost and found, most convenient station to you

Tell pax to deal with cops themselves, you're allowed

MAYBE wallets too if they were nice to you.

All other items: nope, musta left it somewhere else



swingset said:


> After getting burned a few times on returning people's junk, I learned to scan the backseat when they get out. Keep a flashlight on me driving at night just for this. I've saved at least a dozen hassles or lost phones/purses just by looking in the back as they get out. Make it routine, and this problem mostly goes away.
> 
> I did miss one that got under my seat, and luckily the pax contacted me and met me at my day job so it was no hassle.


I thought so too, had upgraded super bright LED dome lights and everything

Then I get a text saying someone left something.....I check it out of curiosity and find:


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

swingset said:


> After getting burned a few times on returning people's junk, I learned to scan the backseat when they get out. Keep a flashlight on me driving at night just for this. I've saved at least a dozen hassles or lost phones/purses just by looking in the back as they get out. Make it routine, and this problem mostly goes away.
> 
> I did miss one that got under my seat, and luckily the pax contacted me and met me at my day job so it was no hassle.


Yes! Reading all this all I can think of is install a bright dome light. Passengers might think you're checking out their butts, but check your backseat before they close the door. Assume they forgot something and have one hand of your horn and the other ready to roll the window down.

The upside to doing this - they haven't rated you yet. Returning something of value increases the chances they're going to rate you higher.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> There are bodies of water. Lakes, rivers, oceans.


...toilet bowls



Brent C. said:


> Yes! Reading all this all I can think of is install a bright dome light. Passengers might think you're checking out their butts, but check your backseat before they close the door. Assume they forgot something and have one hand of your horn and the other ready to roll the window down.
> 
> The upside to doing this - they haven't rated you yet. Returning something of value increases the chances they're going to rate you higher.


Doesnt get much brighter than this ($12/set Amazon)....doesn't ALWAYS help though


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Adieu said:


> ...toilet bowls
> 
> Doesnt get much brighter than this....doesn't ALWAYS help
> 
> View attachment 136292


NICE! Looks like you've got an SUV? I can see having the extra room as nice, but more places for them to leave things. However that is a car that I would ride in gladly.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I've only had one forget anything of value. They were reading and talking about my tip sign only to get out without tipping. Within 10 minutes the guy was calling me wanting his keys delivered asap. If he had tipped I would have been more enthusiastic to return the keys since I was within a mile of his drop off. I took my time on my next ride since it was a select and finally got around to dropping them off once I guilted him into tipping me for wasting g time to return his item. Felt good to squeeze a $10 from his cheap hands.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Brent C. said:


> NICE! Looks like you've got an SUV? I can see having the extra room as nice, but more places for them to leave things. However that is a car that I would ride in gladly.


$4600 vehicle

Mostly only drive XL surge


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

I bought all my lights from CarID. I've got 130 Lumen dome lights, 100 lumen map lights. I've upgraded the car to be all LED. I can see pretty much everything they leave in the car. The only time I've missed something was because it slide under the passenger seat. I would hate a passenger to lose a phone in my car and show up at my house. I hate unexpected house guests.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

I think if the passenger rings txts about lost phone. Tell them you can gladly return to them or to uber base hq for an agreed price. If they argue about a charge...then tell them u will return within the next week at uber base. Surely they will understand there is a cost for Time inconvenience petrol etc


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

CarID is awesome. Bought my wife's starter there. Great prices.


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Great prices, and great customer service. They're quick to fix any problems that might come up in the warranty period. Customers really appreciate the little touches. When you take a few attentive details around your car. They notice. I always noticed, even when I didn't partner with UBER.

On a crappy note... tonight a customer forgot their chewed gum in my car tonight. On the floorboard, I sure with he'd taken that with him. I know this goes more towards respecting your drivers car, but needed to vent. LOL



Boondog1 said:


> I think if the passenger rings txts about lost phone. Tell them you can gladly return to them or to uber base hq for an agreed price. If they argue about a charge...then tell them u will return within the next week at uber base. Surely they will understand there is a cost for Time inconvenience petrol etc


It goes completely against UBER's community guide lines to ask for compensation, under any circumstances. Your customer just needs to report you to UBER. They're for sure going to suspend your account, at the least. At the most you'll be permanently deactivated.

So in short, if you drive away with a passengers items you can't be compensated by the passenger. UBER will compensate you for postage.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Regardless of the item, NEVER make an effort to return it. If you follow the rules, it will cost you time/money to return the item. If the pax wants the item back badly enough, s/he will find you. And when they do, you can negotiate a proper fee. That really is the only logical approach here.



Brent C. said:


> Great prices, and great customer service. They're quick to fix any problems that might come up in the warranty period. Customers really appreciate the little touches. When you take a few attentive details around your car. They notice. I always noticed, even when I didn't partner with UBER.
> 
> On a crappy note... tonight a customer forgot their chewed gum in my car tonight. On the floorboard, I sure with he'd taken that with him. I know this goes more towards respecting your drivers car, but needed to vent. LOL
> 
> ...


I once charged a pax $94 to return her iPhone - $50 for my time and $44 for FedEx shipping. She was ecstatic that I would go so far out of my way to help her out and get her phone to her on vacation.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Regardless of the item, NEVER make an effort to return it. If you follow the rules, it will cost you time/money to return the item.


EXACTLY RIGHT.
Drop it in the nearest mail box.
Your story will remain: "Never saw it. Never had it. Don't have it now. Don't know what you're talking about."


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Regardless of the item, NEVER make an effort to return it. If you follow the rules, it will cost you time/money to return the item. If the pax wants the item back badly enough, s/he will find you. And when they do, you can negotiate a proper fee. That really is the only logical approach here.
> 
> I once charged a pax $94 to return her iPhone - $50 for my time and $44 for FedEx shipping. She was ecstatic that I would go so far out of my way to help her out and get her phone to her on vacation.


Again, this goes against UBER's community guide lines. You should NOT be advising people to return passengers items "For a fee" you're going to get other drivers accounts deactivated. It's your fault if you drive off with items from a passenger. Plain and simple. Your fault. Do what it takes to fix it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Brent C. said:


> Do what it takes to fix it.


Again, agree. Drop in in the nearest mail box. "Never saw it. Never had it. Don't have it. Don't want it. Don't know what the hell you're talking about."


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Brent C. said:


> Again, this goes against UBER's community guide lines. You should NOT be advising people to return passengers items "For a fee" you're going to get other drivers accounts deactivated. It's your fault if you drive off with items from a passenger. Plain and simple. Your fault. Do what it takes to fix it.


Yea, throw it out the window.


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Veju said:


> Yea, throw it out the window.


Depending on what it is I will throw items away. I've had a lady leave a Playbill from the theater.

She actually wanted me to double back to hand it back to her. A silly little book about the show? I looked in it, none of the actors even signed it.

Nope. I offered to send her photos of all the pages, and she was happy enough.

I have learned the importance of just asking "Do we have everything?"


----------



## GraniteMan (May 25, 2017)

I find the closest Police station and drop it off, I then email Lyft/Uber and inform them where it is located. Haven't had one problem to date and have never returned it directly to them.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

I really wish Uber and Lyft would create realistic policies regarding personal items left in vehicles. It's no wonder no one follows the policy. Who would?



Brent C. said:


> Again, this goes against UBER's community guide lines. You should NOT be advising people to return passengers items "For a fee" you're going to get other drivers accounts deactivated. It's your fault if you drive off with items from a passenger. Plain and simple. Your fault. Do what it takes to fix it.


Ahhhh, the wide-eyed exuberance of the new driver. We can certainly understand your desire to follow the rules, but after you've done this gig for awhile you will learn how, when, and where to game the system to your advantage. If you don't, you'll be stuck earning $6 an hour until you tire of it and bag the gig. But that's OK. Livery work isn't for everybody.


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Ahhhh, the wide-eyed exuberance of the new driver. We can certainly understand your desire to follow the rules, but after you've done this gig for awhile you will learn how, when, and where to game the system to your advantage. If you don't, you'll be stuck earning $6 an hour until you tire of it and bag the gig. But that's OK. Livery work isn't for everybody.


I've been a top notch driver for 3 years. I have always "Followed the rules" I have no interest in gaming the system as you put it.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know what happens in Australia, but in the U.S. of A., if you take it to the police station, they give you a receipt. I take all lost and found there and get a receipt. I tell the customer to go to the police and get it.


What, and deal with all that paperwork!!!!


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

Just don't expect anything but the absolute minimum if you guys ever leave anything of value in your UBERs car. From what I can tell the most of you don't deserve to get it back anyway.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So on Saturday I dropped a couple guys off and got a ping right away. I was on my way when I heard a phone ringing in my backseat. I pulled over and answered it sure enough it was the guys I just dropped off. They politely asked if I could return it. Since I was still close like 3 blocks I said sure I'm on to my next pick up but I'll do it. Pulled up the guy was waiting in the street. Rolled down the window, handed him the phone he handed me a rolled up bill and said thank you very much. I figured it was a five nope a $20! That's a 5 star PAX.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Brent C. said:


> I've been a top notch driver for 3 years. I have always "Followed the rules" I have no interest in gaming the system as you put it.


If you're not into profit maximization, that is entirely up to you.


----------



## Brent C. (Jul 7, 2017)

PTUber said:


> So on Saturday I dropped a couple guys off and got a ping right away. I was on my way when I heard a phone ringing in my backseat. I pulled over and answered it sure enough it was the guys I just dropped off. They politely asked if I could return it. Since I was still close like 3 blocks I said sure I'm on to my next pick up but I'll do it. Pulled up the guy was waiting in the street. Rolled down the window, handed him the phone he handed me a rolled up bill and said thank you very much. I figured it was a five nope a $20! That's a 5 star PAX.


Nice! That is a 5 star Passenger for sure. I'd love to get them as a passenger, and for them to forget something LOL



Singing in the Rain said:


> If you're not into profit maximization, that is entirely up to you.


You are right. It's really hard to maximize profits, maintain high ratings and great customer service. Not everyone can do it, but it's not impossible. Don't spread around your bad behaviors to possibly great drivers.

Lastly, you get from other people only what you're willing to give to them. Don't expect much my friend!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Brent C. said:


> I've been a top notch driver for 3 years. I have always "Followed the rules" I have no interest in gaming the system as you put it.


Every society needs sheep.
Welcome to the flock.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Items left in my car goes out the window


Spread the word.


----------

